# One battery cranking and trolling motor



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

I would not run a single battery for cranking and trolling. I want a zero possibility I could not crank my motor if I trolled a little too long.


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Fairweather said:


> I would not run a single battery for cranking and trolling. I want a zero possibility I could not crank my motor if I trolled a little too long.


Well I can under stand that but my motor also has pull start so I could use that in an emergency. What I am really worried about is damaging the new trolling motor by back feeding something when running the big motor. I have never had a problem with my current setup but don’t know how sensitive the I pilot models are


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I run a single for my Traxxis 55, 20HP Tohatsu, a 7" graph and a small 4" on the bow , and a PP Micro, I can run all day without a concern of running it out , I am careful though if im in heavy currents aound main passes and inlets, but never had a battery die. It's a GP27 Duracell


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Chasntuna said:


> I run a single for my Traxxis 55, 20HP Tohatsu, a 7" graph and a small 4" on the bow , and a PP Micro, I can run all day without a concern of running it out , I am careful though if im in heavy currents aound main passes and inlets, but never had a battery die. It's a GP27 Duracell





Chasntuna said:


> I run a single for my Traxxis 55, 20HP Tohatsu, a 7" graph and a small 4" on the bow , and a PP Micro, I can run all day without a concern of running it out , I am careful though if im in heavy currents aound main passes and inlets, but never had a battery die. It's a GP27 Duracell


Do you have a trolling motor and if so is it one of the Gps models?


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Tim Wilson said:


> Do you have a trolling motor and if so is it one of the Gps models?


My TM is the Minnkota Traxxis, 12v 55lb, no spot lock.


----------

